# Quality Rockford punch 200a4 (1999) ?



## WinWiz (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello. Im looking for a small cheap amp to drive my tweets...
I already have 2 old RF amp in my old car and im rally impressed by the power and reliability of these old school us made amps!
My oldest is the original punch 150 from about 1989 and the "newest" series1 4600x is from about 1991.
Both amps have never been opened, the seals are intact after all these years

So for sale I found this RF punch 200a4 manufactured about 1999.
The print on the label states its handcrafted in USA, but the sales material claims its made by robots for ultimate precision.
I have heard that new RF Amps doesn't have the same outstanding reliability of the old school stuff, so my question is if RF quality from 1999 compares to that of 1990?
Or is it more like today's china made quality?


----------

